# Help...food issues...AGAIN!!



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope someone on the forum can help me with a question I have. Kissi has tummy issues...IBD...I have been feeding her Sojo's with turkey added and she has been doing great...no episodes, no tear staining, no meds...good news for Kissi...BAD news...they have changed their product!
Everytime I find a food she can tolerate they change the formula. I have been trying to find another pre-mix to use and everything I find on the internet says they include rosemary and with all the discussion of problems with rosemary and seizures I am afraid to try them. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what foods are safe. We have looked at Honest Kitchen (contains rosemary), Sojo's (new formula so tough Kissi can't eat it even when run thru a food processor), Gramma Lucy's (contains rosemary). I have been trying to find a distributor for Dr. HARVEY'S(we live near Richmond Va???) does anyone have any suggestgions? I don't mind cooking for her but am not knowledgeable enough to be sure she is getting the proper balance of nutrients. While I am looking I have been giving her veggies/fruit/turkey/cottage cheese and she loves it but I know this is not balanced for long term. 
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

DVM Dr. Becker has a good recipe book for home cooking. Or a recipe from a Vet Nutritionist would be good, too.

Dr Harvey's website might help.

BTW, rosemary has never bothered my dogs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

With as many foods as you have tried where they change the formulas, I would recommend home cooking. I do not homecook, but I would if my finances allowed it. I really think since Kissi has tummy problems & you are having a heck of a time finding a suitable food for her, homecooking would be the best solution as you control what goes in it and the quality of ingredients.

Suzan gave you a couple of good recommendations to look into, either the book or by seeing a vet nutritionist.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

*dog food without rosemary*

I did an extensive research to find food without the rosemary extract - exactly because of the effect it has, apparently, of seizure, on some dogs.

My pup Dolcina fainted in April for no reason. I suspected that she was allergic to the rosemary extract. I found the perfect food. It's called ARTEMIS OSOPURE.

You can order it online, or you can look it up by zip code and see which store in your area distributes it. All my 5 pups love it.:chili:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't think Rosemary is in Preference / The Honest Kitchen. This is the mix you add your own protein. It isn't in the ingredient list on their web site.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

With a dog that has IBS or other digestion issues, a nutritionally complete, home-cooked diet, probiotics, and digestive enzymes are best, imo. 

Yes, it takes time to learn what to cook and which supplements to use, but once you get it down to a routine, it doesn't take more than maybe an hour or two a week or every two weeks, depending on how large a batch of food you make at one time. I am cooking for my dogs this morning, and it will take me about 1.5 hours from start to finish (meaning, cleanup and everything) 
JMO


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

From what I've heard, unless your Malt has had seizures that the teeny amount used in foods is not a problem. Most foods have it and often it is the last ingredient. Can you imagine the teeny amount that would be.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

We ordered a small bag of the Honest Kitchen "Preference" because the ingredient list on their website does not include rosemary but when the bag came it is listed in that ingredient info. I will look at the Artemis and see what that looks like. I hate to order a home-cook recipe from someone I know nothing about and I haven't had much
luck in our area. There are sooooo many books out and they all seem to advise something different and I don't want Kissi to suffer for my ignorance. She does okay on duck but really does best on turkey and a lot
of the complete mixes are chicken/venison/beef etc. which is why I have been looking for a pre-mix I can add my own protein to. 
Thanks for all the advice...


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Kissi's Mom said:


> I hate to order a home-cook recipe from someone I know nothing about and I haven't had much
> luck in our area. There are sooooo many books out and they all seem to advise something different and I don't want Kissi to suffer for my ignorance. ...


This is exactly how I feel. I cooked for mine just as a supplement to their regular food, then gradually stopped... Now I'm reading about dog foods again, you'd think I never owneed one before lol. I just want to dowhats best for her. And cooking is pretty much out of the question, both because of time and because like you said, what IS the best way?


----------

